# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool  Samsung update | Patch certificate function for new Samsung models - 24/04/2017

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool update: v 13.**62.1726
24/Apr/2017*    *Samsung module update*   *Added Patch Certificate and Repair Imei* *:*  *Galaxy J3* (SM-J320F, SM-J320FN, SM-J320G, SM-J320M)*Galaxy TAB A 7.0* (SM-T285, SM-T285M, SM-T285YD, SM-T287)*Galaxy J1 Mini* (SM-J105F, SM-J105M, SM-J105Y)*Galaxy J1 Mini Prime* (SM-J106F, SM-J106M)*Galaxy J1 ACE* (SM-J111F, SM-J111M)*Galaxy J2 2016* (SM-J210F) *Bugfix**:*  *Galaxy J1 Mini Prime* (SM-J106B, SM-J106H)   *Added Firmware Update/Compatibility Options* :*   File Filter for Flashing Process -> You Can Select the Firmware Component to be FlashedSave PIT to File -> Save PIT File to Chimera\Backup\<ModelName> FolderSkip Model Match Check -> Skip ModelName Check by DVIF in Download Mode   ***_Available Under the Options Button on the Firmware Update/Compatibility Panel_    
 __________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

